# Company of Heroes Grafik auf Ultra Problem



## BloodKnight989 (22. Februar 2014)

Moin,

habe eine Frage zu den CoH Grafikeinstellungen:  Habe mir eine neue 270X Toxic von Sapphire zugelegt. Dachte mir nun kann ich endlich mal bei CoH alles auf Ultra stellen. Sobald ich jedoch die Schatten auf Ultra stelle, sieht das Bild leicht verzerrt/unscharf aus und die FPS gehen total in den Keller. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
Das Spiel ist die aktuellste "New Steam Version", Grafiktreiber ist der Catalyst 14.1Beta.
Ein ähnliches Problem hattte ich bereits mit der Vorgänger Karte, HD4870. Sobald ich alles auf Ultra hatte und 60Hz Modus erzwungen habe gab es schwere Artefakte im Spiel. 

Zum System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955 @3,6Ghz
Ram: 3*2GB Kingston 1333Mhz Dual Channel
Grafik: Sapphire 270X Toxic 2GB
Samsung 840Evo SSD

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Born11 (23. Februar 2014)

Hi Bloodknight, 

ich bin jetzt kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde Company of  Heroes damals für DX9 entwickelt. Im Zuge der Addons wurde dann eine DX10 Unterstützung implementiert. 
Das Problem ist nun das bei eingestellten Schatten auf Ultra wohl DX10 forciert wird und das wegen der späteren, nicht geplanten, Implementierung verbuggt ist. Das gleiche ist glaube ich auch bei Texturen auf Ultra der Fall gewesen. 

Inwieweit das Problem noch bei der Steam Version besteht kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich dachte es hilft wenn du weißt das es schon mal einen Fehler in der Richtung gab 

Gruß Born


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob das Problem nun noch weiter besteht oder nicht, wollte nur sagen:

DX10 stellt man selber ein, indem man oben links die erste Grafikeinstellung auf Ultra stellt. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie die hieß. Schattenqualität oder so? Kann auch nicht mehr nachgucken, habe nur noch CoH2 installiert. Jedenfalls ist diese Option falsch ins Deutsche übersetzt worden, im englischen Spiel steht Shader-Quality da und die regelt dieser Regler auch. Nichts mit Schatten.

Vor Jahren gab es mal Theater mit CoH und ATI-Karten und da sollte er mal rumgoogeln. Aber meine Güte, das ist alles so lange her.


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

Ein Freund hatte das Problem auch mal, ich kann ihn mal fragen wie er das gelöst hat, wenn das Problem immer noch besteht???


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (15. März 2014)

Scheint sich erledigt zu haben.


----------

